# Face swelling, so scared!



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lilo's face has just swollen up out of nowhere!! One side is worse than the other. She seems to be acting normal otherwise and we checked her head and inside her mouth and she doesn't seem injured or in pain, but she's a bit itchy. She hasn't eaten anything new so if it's allergies I have no idea what could have caused it. 

What could be causing this? I hate that this is happening late at night so I can't go to the vet.  

She was sick earlier after eating a piece of dehydrated chicken foot a few hours ago (and swallowing a piece whole), but she was totally fine after so I don't know if this is related?

Here's a picture, though her eye on the swollen side actually looks a bit better already since I took the picture.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Could be an insect bite! I know that LS's Bella had a bad reaction to a bug bite and her face swelled. You could give some Benadryl to see if it helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I thought about that, but she was lying on the bed with me pretty much all evening so I wonder what could have bitten her.  We didn't go outside or anything. I guess it could be a spider? I'll have a look to see if my housemate has some benadryl otherwise I think there's a 24 hours pharmacy around here so I'll go and get some. I hate seeing my baby like this, so scary!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Poor thing. My thought was a sting or a bite too. Are you wearing anything different? Used a different soap powder, perfume deodorant? Are her teeth ok? No idea. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would bet on a bite of some type. Be aware that Benadryl in the UK is not the same drug as Benadryl in the USA, I don't know if it is safe to use on dogs. The same drug is found in Sleep-Eze, which you can also buy over the counter. I know people have safely used Piriton on dogs, but don't know the correct dosage.I would ring the vet to be on the safe side before giving her anything.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw. Poor thing. My thought was a sting or a bite too. Are you wearing anything different? Used a different soap powder, perfume deodorant? Are her teeth ok? No idea. Hope she feels better soon.


No I didn't use anything out of the ordinary. Although my boyfriend now said she did wander on the floor for a while earlier and shrieked at some point so it might be a bite after all! I checked her teeth to see and I can't see anything wrong, but being 6 months old, maybe it could be something related to teeth.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would bet on a bite of some type. Be aware that Benadryl in the UK is not the same drug as Benadryl in the USA, I don't know if it is safe to use on dogs. The same drug is found in Sleep-Eze, which you can also buy over the counter. I know people have safely used Piriton on dogs, but don't know the correct dosage.I would ring the vet to be on the safe side before giving her anything.


Oh I see! My boyfriend has hay fever and actually used to use Piriton, but all he has right now is Piriteze (which I think is a lot stronger I think).


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> No I didn't use anything out of the ordinary. Although my boyfriend now said she did wander on the floor for a while earlier and shrieked at some point so it might be a bite after all! I checked her teeth to see and I can't see anything wrong, but being 6 months old, maybe it could be something related to teeth.


Sounds like it could well be a bite then. Or possibly a sting...I've found dying wasps and bees on the floor at this time of year before and stings often cause swelling. Can you see any red dots? Maybe she tried to eat something and got stung or bitten. I know dogs that has happened to before so it might be in the mouth where you can't see. Has it gone down any more now?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Sounds like it could well be a bite then. Or possibly a sting...I've found dying wasps and bees on the floor at this time of year before and stings often cause swelling. Can you see any red dots? Maybe she tried to eat something and got stung or bitten. I know dogs that has happened to before so it might be in the mouth where you can't see. Has it gone down any more now?


I can't see any red dots, but like you said it could be somewhere in her mouth where I can't see. She could well have eaten a bee or bug from the floor, she constantly chases bugs. I think it may have gone down a little or at least it hasn't gotten worse.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> I can't see any red dots, but like you said it could be somewhere in her mouth where I can't see. She could well have eaten a bee or bug from the floor, she constantly chases bugs. I think it may have gone down a little or at least it hasn't gotten worse.


Willow likes to try and eat flies  I hope it continues to go down. I shouldn't think you have too much to worry about if it hasn't gotten worse. If it hasn't gone down considerably in the morning I would give the vet a call.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! It looks better this morning. It's still swollen, but it has gone down.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How's Lilo this morning ? X


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> How's Lilo this morning ? X


Just seen prev post, glad she's a bit better. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

^ Oh I hadn't seen this message. It was still swollen yesterday morning, but better. It went down during the day and now she's back to her normal happy self.  I noticed she's been more cuddly since it happened. She spent the whole day wanting to be cuddled up to me yesterday. :happy2:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is such a doll baby. I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad to hear she's feeling better now


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! I got so scared at first as this never happened to any of my previous pets, but everything's ok in the end.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So glad she is ok! She is so darn cute!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Did you ever work out what caused it?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> So glad she is ok! She is so darn cute!


Thanks (on her behalf ).



SarahJG said:


> Did you ever work out what caused it?


I'm not really sure, but I'm guessing it was a bug bite. Maybe a spider or an ant?  We've been having an ant problem in our building for a while... meat eating ants (I didn't even know we had that kind of ants in this country). if we use a chopping board to prepare raw meat and don't wash it right away, it gets covered in ants. I don't know if these can bite, but meat ants normally can from what I know so it might be that. Thankfully, I'm moving soon.


----------

